# Water profile in Subiaco WA - Help!



## Bruer (18/5/16)

Hey All,

I just got the updated water report for the Subiaco area (Mt Eliza in Kings Park). Below are the stats (and I've attached the PDF) showing minerals and then their presence in ppm as minimum, median and maximum.

Alkalinity as CaCO3 54, 70, 73
Aluminium 0.025, 0.027, 0.035 
Calcium 18, 20, 21 
Chloride 55, 175, 195 
Hardness as CaCO3 61, 67, 73
Iron 0.01, 0.04, 0.2
Magnesium 2.8, 4.6, 4.9
Potassium 1.4, 3.6, 4 
Sodium 38, 105, 120
Sulphate 6 14 17 250
pH 7.58, 7.98, 8.4

My question is with Chloride median at 175ppm and sodium at 105ppm, are these crazy high amounts? I make all kinds of beers from pale lagers to stouts, but usually settle in between with IPAs and Pale Ales. Short of buying an RO kit, is there anything i can do to better my water profile (looks like i need to increase my Ca). I realise that it depends on style, but using Bru'n Water spreadsheet it seems that for pretty much every profile (Burton upon Trent, Dublin, Pilsen) that Chloride and Sodium are way too high.

Cheers 

View attachment DWQ_Data_Sheet_Mt_Eliza_2015.pdf


----------



## wobbly (18/5/16)

Bruer

Those are two year averages so on any given day they could be anywhere between the "Min and Max" values and the Sodium and Chloride levels are dependent on how much desalinated water in the mix

I live in Bibra Lake and the report I got was not dissimilar 

Without jumping in and getting a sample tested you will never know where you are at and even then next week your water could be significantly different from what you had tested a week or so earlier due to the mix on any given day/week/month etc.

I get around it by using/diluting my tap water with 80/90% rain water and then add back Gypsum and Calcium Chloride based on what Bru'n Water indicates. Why not use 100% rain water? Well by using 10/20% I am getting some of the other minerals albeit quite small than I would get from 100% rain water.

I considered a RO unit from PSI Filters (https://www.psifilters.com.au/?gclid=COHkwMmR48wCFYSVvAodVvUAJw) but haven't progressed that as yet waiting to see the effects of my tap/rain water mix and besides \i already had the rain water tank so it hasn't cost me anything (yet!!)

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## Frothy1 (18/5/16)

+1 what wobbly said.

I think Nev from onlinebrewingsupplies might be banned from this forum but he sells the RO kits cheap.

He's at Bassendean but if you cant make it up there his postage is cheap.


----------



## rude (18/5/16)

Similar profile in Melville so I went the PSI R/O filter

I have really enjoyed the results

Rainwater tank would be a good option


----------



## Frothy1 (19/5/16)

rude said:


> Similar profile in Melville so I went the PSI R/O filter
> 
> I have really enjoyed the results
> 
> Rainwater tank would be a good option



But rain water costs so much in postage to Perth


----------

